# Tips to recovery??



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you guys/Gals give me some tips to recovery. 

Thanks
-Zach


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm always willing to help. Can you describe the course of your DP/DR (and which feeling is predominant)? Insidious or sudden onset? Drug/trauma/other-induced? Chronic or transient/episodic? Any specific existential/philosophical/spiritual thoughts when you're very DP'd (other than "do I exist") Feel free to PM.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have DP and DR constantly and it does not go away.
I always have existential/philosophical/spiritual thoughts. I think alot!!
I did not get DP from drugs, i got it from alot of anxiety etc.
I do believe it might also be from a traumatic event.

Tell me what you think,
Thanks,
-Zach


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Theone2 said:


> I have DP and DR constantly and it does not go away.
> I always have existential/philosophical/spiritual thoughts. I think alot!!
> I did not get DP from drugs, i got it from alot of anxiety etc.
> I do believe it might also be from a traumatic event.
> ...


What kind of traumatic event and when?
Anxiety is a big category...did you have Generalized Anxiety Disorder first, or panic attacks with unreality, or some other anxiety disorder, or did you not notice the anxiety until the DP/DR started? 
Can you put your finger on when exactly (within a month or so) you first started experiencing dissociative symptoms? 
Did DP/DR start suddenly or gradually? 
What _specific_ philosophical questions trouble you the most? 
Are you currently taking any medication?

All these things help. If they're too personal, I understand.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It was actaully alot of events. For example, the way people treated me and how i didnt really fit in.
I had anxiety/worry and panic attacks starting around kindergarden.
I had a Flash of DP come over mer freshman year and i was so scared. That was about 4 years ago.
After i had the flash of Dp, it went away a little bit and then came right back. And later on my DP is all the time.
I currently take Lexapro.
I actually do remeber earlier really quick times of DP when i was about 9.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Theone2 said:


> It was actaully alot of events. For example, the way people treated me and how i didnt really fit in.
> I had anxiety/worry and panic attacks starting around kindergarden.
> I had a Flash of DP come over mer freshman year and i was so scared. That was about 4 years ago.
> After i had the flash of Dp, it went away a little bit and then came right back. And later on my DP is all the time.
> ...


Insidious, slow onset with basis in anxiety and possible early childhood trauma leading to chronic DP/DR. You're one of the more classic cases. I'd definitely recommend staying away from drugs (including caffeine, nicotine, alcohol) if you aren't already. If your SSRI is helping, great, if not, you might want to talk to a doctor about trying new medications. I wouldn't think a benzo would help long-term, but I'm not a doctor. If the DP/DR is uncomfortable enough, you might even consider antipsychotics (not because you're psychotic, but because it can help with the unreality and perceptual distortions) which generally have significant side effects. You might benefit from cognitive-behavioral therapy or even psychodynamic talk therapy if you haven't tried that yet. Otherwise, keep up with the literature and with experimental drug treatments.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah i had a therapist for a while but it didnt seem to help.
I did take abilify but it made me restless.
I do stay right away from drugs even though i get depressed and feel like having a cigarrette lol I dont even touch caffeine.
Im gonna try switching around with new meds once i see my psychologist in the fall before school.


----------

